# Termómetro profissional Traceable Platinum 6411 - filmes através de youtube



## nuninho (22 Nov 2021 às 10:55)

Boas festas. 

Ver os meus últimos filmes - https://www.youtube.com/user/ricarnuninho80/search?query=thermometer

Peço desculpa devido aos filmes não-meteorológicos mas há restantes filmes meteorológicos. 

Vou publicar os novos filmes nos próximos dias ou semanas...


----------



## nuninho (22 Jun 2022 às 16:56)

7 meses depois... De volta! 

Novo filme no dia 15.junho sobre o tempo quente com a temperatura máxima atingida e muito rápida e longa descida: 

Mas peço desculpa pela mosca.


----------

